# One of our enclosures



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Catbox is no longer in there :whistling2:


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

whats in there? looks cool


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that were the CARmellion used to live :whistling2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ReptileKid said:


> whats in there? looks cool


 
Something very cute :flrt:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Something very cute :flrt:


please tell


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)




----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet, :2thumb:

i loved keeping them when i had some

you get a pair?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

pgag_1_york said:


> Sweet, :2thumb:
> 
> i loved keeping them when i had some
> 
> you get a pair?


2.1 so in the market for another female :whistling2:


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

Fixx said:


> 2.1 so in the market for another female :whistling2:


:lol2:good luck finding another female!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

"I will have those waxworms!"


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

arrrgghh pics dont work for me:bash:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Better Farmercoope?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Better Farmercoope?


Now i see! Wow! Look at his/her hands. You must be really proud! lol


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Superb photos and five star accommodation!!


----------



## lstratton (Dec 11, 2008)

This may be a stupid question but what are they? They're beautiful!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

They're striped possums, they use their elongated finger for tapping on wood and locating and fishing out insects. 

Sigh ... it's so quiet here without them!! Have you heard them 'crab' yet Ray?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

No noises yet Marie, but we love watching them fish grubs out of the drilled wood.

Hopefully they will settle in more and start getting vocal soon. They really are stunning


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

wow!
Kinda creepy and kinda cute.


----------

